# Drive in or Pull Out nails from Old Wood Shakes.



## da_dude1979 (2 mo ago)

Hi, I am getting a new roof installed and my old roof was made up of planks/boards not even evenly installed. Then on top of them were the wood shakes and then the shingles. The roofer took out the shingles and wood shakes to install new plywood but he started driving the old nails in instead of pulling them out. Now I see nails protruding inside the attic yet the new plywood hasn’t been installed yet. 
Is this normal or did my roofer just took the lazy route?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Lazy and normal


----------



## KJB420 (Jul 29, 2017)

The way I learned it was that you pulled them if they were sticking up enough to where it didn't slow down the deck prep process. If you gotta spend more than 10 seconds on any nail, just pound it flush and move on. So, I agree with rooferman, normal.


----------

